# hacer una llamada de España a Suiza



## sajimenez93

Hallo!
Cuál sería la preposición correcta si quiero decir
Was wäre die beste Präposition, wenn ich sagen will:
Puedes llamar DESDE España A Suiza
Du kannst VON/AUS Spanien IN/NACH/ZU die/der Schweiz anrufen

Danke alle!
S.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

desde - aqui: VON... AUS
a Suiza - aqui: IN (+ Dativ -> der Schweiz)

"Du kannst von Spanien aus in der Schweiz anrufen"

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Tonerl

_*Hola sajimenez !*_

_*Unas sugerencías más:*_
_*du kannst von Spanien aus in die Schweiz telefonieren*_
_*aus der **Schweiz kannst du nach Spanien telefonieren*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> _*Hola sajimenez !*_
> 
> _*Unas sugerencías más:*_
> _*du kannst von Spanien aus in die Schweiz telefonieren*_
> _*aus der **Schweiz kannst du nach Spanien telefonieren*_
> 
> _*Saludos*_




Hallo Tonerl, in deinem zweiten Beispiel ist's aber umgekehrt...Gott sei Dank hat so ein Telefon immer zwei Enden, so kann mal der eine und dann auch mal der andere anrufen!

Hola sajimenez93: en estos ejemplos de Tonerl, el segundo es justamente al revés: alguien está llamando desde la Suiza a España. Pero hay solución: Aus Spanien kannst du in die Schweiz telefonieren. Dado que la Suiza tiene el artículo femenino también en alemán, hay que usar la construcción *in+*Dativ o Akkusativ (depende del verbo que uses) que ya te indicó susana.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Hallo Tonerl, in deinem zweiten Beispiel ist's aber umgekehrt...Gott sei Dank hat so ein Telefon immer zwei Enden, so kann mal der eine und dann auch mal der andere anrufen!



*Hallo Alemanita !

Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht mit Deiner Feststellung; aber das habe ich mit voller Absicht so formuliert, um sajimenez eine Variation mehr anzubieten, denn es geht ja generell um die Ausdrucksvielfalt, die unsere Sprache beinhaltet !*


----------



## sajimenez93

Ok, danke, das war ja hilfreich. Dann kann man von Spanien aus in die Schweiz telefonieren und aus der Schweiz kann man auch nach Spanien telefonieren.

S.


----------

